# No.4shot



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

How was your opener? Been getting the itch to do some squirrel doggin, we need to hook up again ...maybe after some leaves fall


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

It was alright. Treed 5 and shot 2 both saturday and sunday. Hunted about 4 hours on each day. Kinda warm. Highlight of the day was taking a 12 year old boy out with his dad and the kid shot his first squirrel. He was grinning from ear to ear.

Give me a shot we can go whenever. I do got 3 weekends already booked in October with hunts.

Maybe we will get lucky and she will show us some daytime ****. She has been averaging 1-2 per trip. Just waiting for October :lol:

Speaking of that we will have to hook up some night and see how my sorry cur stacks up to your hounds.

Heres some pics and some storyline from this Saturday.

http://z3.invisionfree.com/MSDA_Forums/index.php?showtopic=1493


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Great story! Lol @ the jeep wonder what his intentions were..I've been hunting my friends young dogs so I'm sure your cur would shine in comparison. We will make a hunt happen. I would like to take my brother along on a squirrel hunt so he can get a taste of it. Any time in october or november works for me, and we could work a **** hunt in to! Good luck! And thanks for sharing.


----------

